# All Slavic languages: Hang-over, hangover



## slavian1

Hi there.
Just a simple question. How do you call "a hang-over" in your languages.
In Polish - kac (abbreviation of *kociowik* which is a literal translation of German Katzenjammer ).


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



slavian1 said:


> (abbreviation of *kociowik* which is a literal translation of German Katzenjammer ).



And what is the exact translation into English (Spanish or Portuguese) for Kociowik or Katzenjammer? 

Na shledanou.:

ps: it is a nice question to be done, since slavic languages gave us vodka/wodka/водка etc, so we need to know what happens after that! ^^


----------



## Jana337

Tagarela said:


> And what is the exact translation into English (Spanish or Portuguese) for Kociowik or Katzenjammer?


Cats' wailing/lament.

Czech: kocovina. I learned an interesting thing here.


> Slovo _kocovina_ původně znamenalo _výtržnost_ a vzniklo obměnou slova _kočičina_, kdy se tímto slovem označovaly výtržnosti proti mladoboleslavskému hejtmanovi _Kotzovi_ v roce 1848. Ve druhé polovině 19. století začalo slovo _kocovina_ pod vlivem německého výrazu _Kater_, které označuje _kocoura_ i _stav po alkoholovém opojení_, nabývat dnešního významu.


The word _kocovina _originally meant _riot. _It was a twist on the word _kočičina _that used to denote riots targeted at Mr. _Kotz_, the mayor of Mladá Boleslav, in 1848. In the second half of the 19th century, the word _kocovina _started to acquire its current meaning under the influence of the German word _Kater _that means _tomcat _as well as hangover.


----------



## mietagosia

Just a minor correction - I'm sure it was simply a typing mistake - the Polish words for hang-over are "kac" and KOCIOKWIK, not "kociowik". 

Cheers,
MietaGosia


----------



## Binario

Russian- "похмелье".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

More slangish Russian: бодун.


----------



## PatrickK1

For Russian, how would you say it in the adjective form, ie. "I'm (so f***in') hung over."?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I'm afraid things that Russians normally say in this situation will not be allowed on this very decent forum.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> "I'm (so f***in') hung over."


Softly )): "Я c [большого, ужасного, etc] бодуна

http://karaoke.yarsk.info/djuna/privet-s-bolshogo-boduna
"Привет с большого бодуна", группа "Дюна"

or this piece of true Russian chanson 
http://www.shansonprofi.ru/person/samarskii/lyrics/samarskii_utro_s_boduna.html


----------



## Athaulf

In Croatian (and Serbian etc.), the word for "hangover" is _mamurluk_, coming from Turkish _mahmurluk_. The adjective form is _mamuran_ (_"Dan je tmuran, ja mamuran..."_ -- a famous old song by a Serbian rock band ). Curiously, I can't think of any native synonyms for this word.


----------



## hinko

_In Slovenian we say "Imam mačka", which literally means "I have a cat"._


----------



## Setwale_Charm

hinko said:


> _In Slovenian we say "Imam mačka", which literally means "I have a cat"._


 

May this be a borrowing of the German informal word for a hangover: Kater?


----------



## BezierCurve

I thought it was German _Katzenjammer..._


----------



## jazyk

> _In Slovenian we say "Imam mačka", which literally means "I have a cat"._


_
_How come mačka isn't (apparently) in the accusative? Didn't Slovenian accusatives for feminine a- words end in -o?


----------



## schabernack

BezierCurve said:


> I thought it was German _Katzenjammer..._


In German we use the word "Kater" (male cat) for a hung over. But maybe it depends on the area.


----------



## ryba

slavian1 said:


> In Polish - kac (abbreviation of *kociokwik* which is a literal translation of German Katzenjammer ).


You forgot to put the k in _kocio*k*wik_.

I also wanted to say that 99% of Poles are not aware of this etimology.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Poor cats, they seem to be the scapegoats for all human indecency


----------



## hinko

jazyk said:


> [/i]How come mačka isn't (apparently) in the accusative? Didn't Slovenian accusatives for feminine a- words end in -o?


 
Because it is a tomcat "maček" is tomcat and the accusative form is "mačka".

But you are right, if we meant female cat, we would say "imam mačko".


----------



## slavian1

ryba said:


> You forgot to put the k in _kocio*k*wik_.
> 
> I also wanted to say that 99% of Poles are not aware of this etimology.


 
Mea culpa. Sorry for my typo. Definitely "kociokwik" .


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



Setwale_Charm said:


> Poor cats, they seem to be the scapegoats for all human indecency



Setwale, weird indeed it is, does anyone have a reasonable explanation for cats (crying) are related to feelings after drinking? 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## slavian1

In Polish there is a very nice, euphemistic term for hangover: "syndrom dnia następnego" - literally translated "the next day syndrome"


----------



## tommy_tw

In Slovakian, we are called it _opica _(Monkey). But why we use this word, I don´t know.


----------



## shifter78

^^ Maybe it is borrowing from spanish (however I doubt) - they say llevar una mona/andar con la mona (walk with a monkey).


----------



## Jana337

I totally forgot to mention that we say "opice" as well. A borrowing from Spanish is unlikely, indeed.  It could be that drinking moves you one rung lower on the evolution ladder. 
Actually, another German expression for hangover is "einen Affen haben" so we might have taken it from them. 
By the way, "*opil*ý" (drunk) and "*opi*ce" are a bit similar so "opice" might even be a less direct way to say "drunk". I'd still favor the German connection but it's not like Czechs need to borrow such essential words from other nations.


----------



## winpoj

We indeed say "opice" but it doesn't mean "hangover", as far as I know. It means the fact or period of being drunk. So the cat follows the monkey.
I don't know the etymology but I always though it was the similarity: opice - opít se.


----------



## schabernack

Jana337 said:


> Actually, another German expression for hangover is "einen Affen haben" so we might have taken it from them.



This phrase means to be drunk and not to have a hangover.


----------



## LaRishka

winpoj said:


> We indeed say "opice" but it doesn't mean "hangover", as far as I know. It means the fact or period of being drunk. So the cat follows the monkey.
> I don't know the etymology but I always though it was the similarity: opice - opít se.


Упиться, напиться is to get drunk in Russian.


----------



## vatreno

Athaulf said:


> In Croatian (and Serbian etc.), the word for "hangover" is _mamurluk_, coming from Turkish _mahmurluk_. The adjective form is _mamuran_ (_"Dan je tmuran, ja mamuran..."_ -- a famous old song by a Serbian rock band ). Curiously, I can't think of any native synonyms for this word.



I thought if you wanted to say you were drunk it would be "Ja sam pijan.' I think this could also mean pissed but not sure...

There is a pretty good song for that ... Samo pijan mogu...


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Athaulf said:


> In Croatian (and Serbian etc.), the word for "hangover" is _mamurluk_, coming from Turkish _mahmurluk_. The adjective form is _mamuran_ (_"Dan je tmuran, ja mamuran..."_ -- a famous old song by a Serbian rock band ). Curiously, I can't think of any native synonyms for this word.


 
In Bulgarian, it is the same. The Turkish _mahmurluk _(*махмурлук*) is used for hangover, but only in the sense of aftereffects of drunkenness. The adjective is *махмурлия*, from Turkish _mahmurlu_ again.


----------



## Natabka

In Ukrainian we have neutral one "_похмілля_", or you could here someone saying "_Мені хижо_" - "I have a hang-over" (colloquial and slang). The most neutral and general, however, is "_сп'яніння_" (state of being drunk), "_перепій_" ("over-drinking"). But they all are quite literary, you may guess, people who wake up with hangover and headache wouldn't propaply talk that way


----------



## robin74

In colloquial Polish "wczorajszy" (literally - "yesterday's") means "hung over".


----------



## arturolczykowski

What do you mean? Never have I heard of it....


----------



## .Jordi.

arturolczykowski said:


> What do you mean? Never have I heard of it....



*wczorajszy* *1. *«dotyczący dnia poprzedzającego dzień dzisiejszy»
*2. *«niedawno miniony»
*3. *«niedostosowany do współczesnych wymogów»
*4. *_pot._ «taki, który poprzedniego dnia pił alkohol i źle się czuje»


----------



## arturolczykowski

I know the first three meanings, but never heard of the fourth... ;-)


----------



## katie_here

I was once told that a hang-over in Serbian was a pivo boli-glava. (Not sure if I got the boli right). 

Is that a hang-over or a beer headache?


----------



## robi386

katie_here said:


> I was once told that a hang-over in Serbian was a pivo boli-glava. (Not sure if I got the boli right).
> 
> Is that a hang-over or a beer headache?


pivo = beer
boli glava = head hurts (glava = head, boli = hurts)

But I'll let some Serbian tell you if that's a used phrase there or not. 
I never heard anything like that in Slovenia. The most common here is _imeti mačka_, as it's been said (to have a tomcat).


----------



## katie_here

Hi Robi, Thanks,

It was told to us by a Bosnian man in Montenegro, so it may be just a simple phrase he told my friend, simple for us to repeat, or it maybe the way they say it there. I'm not sure.   A long time ago, I was talking to a man (from Croatia, but then it was Yugoslavia) who told me he had a headache in his stomach.  (Tummyache as we would say, or stomach-ache).


----------



## Maja

Athaulf said:


> _"Dan je tmuran, ja mamuran..."_


Nemoj srećo, nemoj danas...


@ katie_here, boli glava  (glavobolja) is just a headache. I never heard it used as a synonym for hangover  (only to describe a symptom of it). In slang, it is also used to describe smt  very good. For example: "Auto, boli glava!" (an awesome car).
But in this case, I  think it is just a personal joke/saying of your friend! 

Cheers!


----------



## vatreno

katie_here said:


> pivo boli-glava. (Not sure if I got the boli right).
> 
> Is that a hang-over or a beer headache?



haha I like that one it is creative . beer headache!


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Maja said:


> Nemoj srećo, nemoj danas...


Riblja čorba? This song is... ancient history!


----------

